# bash script probleem

## Randal-

ik heb een bash script gemaakt maar en uitvoerbaar gemaakt, maar, hoe maak ik daar nu een programma 4 linux van ??? alvast bedankt, randal

----------

## johnydoe

hoe bedoel je, programma? als het script uitvoerbaar is, dan is het al een 'programma'. anders dan bij windows is het niet nodig om een extentie zoals .exe, .bat of .com te hebben om er een 'programma' van te maken, een script uitvoerbaar maken is genoeg.

bedoel je met een 'programma' echter een programma met gui en alles erop en eraan, dan zou ik eens gaan kijken naar iets anders dan bash-scripting, zoals c++ met gtk of java.

----------

## garo

Eerst en vooral: Uw vragen hebben geen opmaak zoals dit nodig (Ik heb de opmaak nu zelf verwijderd) en moeten ook niet in irc-taal worden geschreven. De helft van de mensen reageren niet eens op zo'n bericht.

Ten tweede: Geef eens wat meer details, hoe ziet het bash-script er uit en hoe heb je het uitvoerbaar gemaakt.

----------

